# Browning Gold



## boudreaux 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Browning gold 3.5" that has developed a problem with the carrier. When a shell is cycled out of the magazine tube, the carrier is not engaging to lift it into position to allow the action to close and the gun jams with the action half closed and the shell only 3/4 of the way out of the magazine. My gunsmith has taken it apart and compared it to another Browning Gold and cannot find any discrepencies between the two. He suggests sending it back to Browning. Any thoughts?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Please search the shotgun forum because this subject gets talked about alot. The Golds have serious problems and if you talk with almost any gunsmith, they dont' recommend the Browning Gold.

I think someone just posted on this very subject not less than about a week ago. Many offered some insight. You might want to check it out so you aren't waiting for replies.

I am a strong Browning fan and all my guns carry the Browning buckmark on them, but I will be the first to say to stay away from the Browning Golds.


----------



## boudreaux 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry to post another version of a common topic. I'm new to the forum. Thanks for the info. I think i will send the gun back to browning and buy a citori.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your problem. I have shot a Browning Gold in a 3 inch for many years. It comes up to the shoulder nice and points great. I have never had any mechanical trouble with it with the exception of not keeping it clean between hunts and ending up having a single shot for a morning. My gun will feed 3 inchers and 2 3/4 inch shells together with no problems. Could it be because the 3.5 inch auto is a poor design?

I would send it into Browning and have them check it out. Good luck.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have an invector gold in a 10 gage. I have not had any problems with it after the first year. There is a spring that sits behind the action and into the stok. If this spring gets sprung or is not set right it will not have enough force to push the receaver and housing back into fireing position. I sent it back and they fixed that problem. Have not had problems with it since.


----------

